# Connection interuption on COD4 on the PC



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I keep getting this (which is really pi$$ing me off) when trying to play COD4.

I was playing by via wireless, which was fine for a while, now I plug the computer into the wireless modem and it still happens?

Anyone got any ideas on how I can go back to enjoying my Barret .50 sniper rifle :lol:?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Serves you right for being a dirty, camping, sniping lil sod  

If it happens when your wired mate it may be a problem with your IP unless someone is downloading somethig at the sametime maybe?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

it will be the server having problems with laggy players. mine does it sometimes.
who are you with for broadband?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Serves you right for being a dirty, camping, sniping lil sod
> 
> If it happens when your wired mate it may be a problem with your IP unless someone is downloading somethig at the sametime maybe?


I would camp but it makes me fart green stuff lol, mostly been in the paintball servers, much more fun than the Zombie and normal ones.



karl_liverpool said:


> it will be the server having problems with laggy players. mine does it sometimes.
> who are you with for broadband?


I'm with Telecom NZ.


----------

